# Partager iCal sans compte .mac ?



## don genaro (26 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir,
Est-il possible de partager iCal sans être abonné à un compte .mac ?
Et si oui, comment ça marche pour les non initiés ? J'ai déjà passé quelques heures à rechercher des explications faciles à comprendre, mais en tant que néophyte je m'y perds malheureusement et j'en suis revenu bredouille.
Merci pour vos bons conseils !


----------



## averell (27 Janvier 2007)

Ici ? (icalx.com)


----------



## pascalformac (27 Janvier 2007)

averell a dit:


> Ici ? (icalx.com)


attention l&#224; ce sont des calendriers publics ( c'est &#224; dire visibles par le monde entier  sur le web)

Qu'est ce que tu veux faire exactement?
la cogestion d'un ical n'est pas possible simplement ( mais pr&#233;vue dans L&#233;opard)

Sinon les pistes courantes sont 
*passer par un tampon ( par exemple un site de gestion collective  de projet ou de calendrier , avec droits d'acc&#232;s par log et droit d'&#233;criture partag&#233;e, il y en a des centaines)

** tout simplement echanger par mail le calendrier ical sp&#233;cifique  &#224; jour 
(les calendriers ical sont des petits fichiers siitu&#233;s dans Maison / bibliotheque / calendars , tr&#232;s facile &#224; envoyer)


----------



## don genaro (28 Janvier 2007)

Euh, visible par le monde entier, non quand même pas !, je souhaite juste le partager avec 3 ou 4 personnes, histoire d'organiser nos plannings communs  
Je ne connais pas les sites de gestion collective : ça marche avec iCal ?
Et par Mail signifierait que chacun doit faire part aux autres de ses propres pages ? Pas mal, mais pas assez automatique (genre s'il y en a un qui oublie...).
L'idée est que chacun puisse inscrire ses tâches et rendez-vous sur un agenda commun visible par tous, comme s'il s'agissait d'un agenda papier.
Merci en tout cas pour ces pistes... Et pour les suivantes si elles existent !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2007)

don genaro a dit:


> Et par Mail signifierait que chacun doit faire part aux autres de ses propres pages ? Pas mal, mais pas assez automatique (genre s'il y en a un qui oublie...).


c'est le défaut de cette manip : l'oubli ou la non synchro instantanée
Mais bon c'est un peu pareil dans la vraie vie  


> L'idée est que chacun puisse inscrire ses tâches et rendez-vous sur un agenda commun visible par tous, comme s'il s'agissait d'un agenda papier.
> Merci en tout cas pour ces pistes... Et pour les suivantes si elles existent !


Alors je precise 
il existe une infinité de sites ( gratuits ou payants selon les options souhaitées)
 proposant  la gestion partagée d'un projet quelconque  ( soirée commune , vacances , budget clientetc )
c'est un peu une salle de réunion et /ou coffre de rangement partagé.

avec par exemple upload download de textes , brouilons ou gestion en ligne de ceux ci
( y a  divers cas de figure selon les sites)
et ces sites pas idiots proposent un agenda ( tout aussi partageable).
Et quasi tous ces sites ont une option de filtrage d'accès  et de gestion du contenu ( genre A ecriture lecture , B lecture , C ecriture lecture , reste du monde : interdit)

la difficulté est de trouver celui qui vous convient et qui gère une bascule ical


----------



## don genaro (29 Janvier 2007)

C'est s&#251;r 
Tu aurais l'un ou l'autre site &#224; mes conseiller particuli&#232;rement ?
Et si je pr&#233;f&#232;res utiliser iCal, il suffit que je clique-glisse la copie du fichier qu'on m'envoie ? Cela n'affectera pas mes donn&#233;es ? 
Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2007)

don genaro a dit:


> C'est s&#251;r
> Tu aurais l'un ou l'autre site &#224; mes conseiller particuli&#232;rement ?


Je demanderai ou fouillerai mes archives

 perso je passe par la simple manip gmail avec agendas multiples partag&#233;s, g&#233;r&#233;s  en ligne et droits d'&#233;criture partag&#233;s , agendas qui se basculent de gmail vers ical
( mais pas encore de ical vers gmail, c'est en d&#233;veloppement)



> Et si je pr&#233;f&#232;res utiliser iCal, il suffit que je clique-glisse la copie du fichier qu'on m'envoie ? Cela n'affectera pas mes donn&#233;es ?
> Merci.


Attention
bien s&#251;r que si cela affectera tes donn&#233;es puisque c'est le but !
(puisque si j'ai compris tu veux que A B C et D aient les m&#234;mes infos sur un des calendriers)
evidemment ca n'affectera que ce calendrier l&#224; , pas les autres 
( car j'imagine que tu en as plusieurs sur ical, il suffit d'en rajouter un d&#233;di&#233; aux donn&#233;es partag&#233;es)


----------



## don genaro (30 Janvier 2007)

Ok, je jette un oeil sur gmail. 
Pour le copier-coller dans ical, bien s&#251;r - je m'&#233;tais mal exprim&#233; 
Merci pour tes conseils.
Bonne journ&#233;e !


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2007)

don genaro a dit:


> Ok, je jette un oeil sur gmail.
> Pour le copier-coller dans ical, bien s&#251;r - je m'&#233;tais mal exprim&#233;
> Merci pour tes conseils.
> Bonne journ&#233;e !


il ne s'agit pas de le copier coller &#224; la main
c'est gmail qui s'en occupe !!


Attention 
si gmail marche sur Safari 
l'agenda lui est ingerable  pour le moment ( fort risque de crash , c'est indiqu&#233; par gmail)

Pour l'agenda , passer par Firefox 
---------
export d'un calendrier  de ical vers google calendar 
http://www.google.com/support/calendar/bin/answer.py?answer=37118&topic=8566

export d'un calendrier google (global) vers ical
http://www.google.com/support/calendar/bin/answer.py?answer=37111&ctx=sibling

Ensuite  les modifs ulterieures, evenements par &#233;venements dans google ... par exemple en t'envoyant une alerte sur Mail avec l'evenement en fichier ical (que tu ajoutes &#224; ical)

ou refaire le manips globales des calendriers &#224; jour

-
Dans le futur il y aura une appli ( payante) qui fera les synchro dans les 2 sens
(de chez spanning, c'est en d&#233;veloppement)
-


----------



## bugsbunny (13 Avril 2007)

averell a dit:


> Ici ? (icalx.com)





pascalformac a dit:


> attention là ce sont des calendriers publics ( c'est à dire visibles par le monde entier  sur le web)
> 
> Qu'est ce que tu veux faire exactement?
> la cogestion d'un ical n'est pas possible simplement ( mais prévue dans Léopard)
> ...



Les calendriers icalx sont protégés par mot de passe. Il ne deviennent publics que si tu le décides (donc un espace public et un espace privé). Maintenant je doute que la protection soit infranchissable, donc si comme moi tes calendriers ne sont pas des réunions d'agents secret ou de dispositif industriel sensible, c'est tout à fait correct. Je m'en sers depuis plus de deux ans c'est OK et toute l'équipe l'accepte sans souci.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Avril 2007)

bugsbunny a dit:


> Les calendriers icalx sont prot&#233;g&#233;s par mot de passe. Il ne deviennent publics que si tu le d&#233;cides (donc un espace public et un espace priv&#233. .


bonne nouvelle !
J'&#233;tais rest&#233; sur l'impression refl&#233;t&#233;e par ce que icalx indiquait ( et indique toujours  ) sur le site


> in addition, we *will have* advanced features like password-protection for individual calendars


Totalement bilingue _we will have_ je te certifie,qu'en anglais, c'est sens&#233; vouloir dire... dans le futur.
Apparement ils ont eu la flemme de corriger leur page d'accueil.

Tu es la preuve  que ca marche et depuis longtemps !


----------



## BernardRey (13 Avril 2007)

Sinon, il y a aussi iSynCal qui semble assez bien correspondre (ça passe par le protocole AFS, si j'ai tout compris). Voir par exemple la page "quelques exemples"...


----------



## ccciolll (3 Février 2011)

Bonjour, je refais un up sur ce sujet car depuis 2007 il y a peut-être de nouvelles solutions qui sont apparues.

j'ai lu qqes sujets sur MacBid et celui-ci, j'ai l'impression qu'aucun ne concerne mon cas.

Donc voilà, comme les autres, je veux partager les évènement iCal (ou tout au moins CERTAINS évènement iCal) sur mon ordi et SEULEMENT mon ordi.

Nous avons bien sûr plusieurs comptes utilisateurs sur ce mac (sinon la question ne se poserait pas) et le but c'est d'y inscrire les sorties, rendez-vous chez le dentiste des enfants, rappel de sortie des poubelles, etc Toutes ces choses nous les avons aussi sur un calendrier papier, mais c'est tellement plus efficace quand une pop up de iCal vient nous sortir de notre torpeur informatique quotidienne.
Donc s'il existe une façon da partager les alertes iCal sur un mac avec plusieurs comptes, ça m'intéresse.
Ou à la rigueur, en passant par Entourage2004 que nous avons aussi, ou un système en ligne à la BigBroogle, mais ça n'est pas ce que je préfère.

Bien sûr, nous n'avons ni compte .mac ni serveur.

PS : c'est normal que les caractères accentués de Pascalformac aient tous sauté sur cette page ?


----------



## ccciolll (28 Février 2011)

Apparemment, pas de solution dans vos sacs magques ?


----------



## Aliboron (28 Février 2011)

ccciolll a dit:


> Apparemment, pas de solution dans vos sacs magques ?


Si, et ça a été évoqué pas plus tard qu'hier dans un autre fil. D'une part, concernant MobileMe, il y a bien des  rumeurs qui parlent d'un changement possible de politique et de possible gratuité du service (mais ce ne sont que des rumeurs). 

D'autre part, tu peux passer par d'autres solutions comme Google Calendars, ou d'autres outils de  synchronisation apparus entre-temps, comme SyncTogether... 

Ceci dit, tu n'as pas fait part de tes observations concernant le fonctionnement d'iSynCal. Il pourrait être intéressant de savoir quels sont ses défauts et pourquoi il ne te convient pas.


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Et comme dirait l'autre modo, iCal est un logiciel qui se synchronise via le réseau (bon d'accord, pas quand c'est sur la même machine, mais on ne chipote pas). On profite donc du déterrage du fil pour le déménager vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## noz (12 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
je cherche à synchroniser deux calendriers ical sur deux macs chez moi et je suis tombé sur ce fil. J'ai tenté de passer par le protocole davcal, mais il doit y avoir un truc que je ne comprends pas,car lors de la configuration ical me dit que "aucun serveur caldav n'a été trouvé à l'adresse spécifiée". Et lorsque je force "continuer", impossible de terminer la procédure. Avez vous rencontré des problèmes en tentant vous aussi de synchroniser deux ical ? (sans passer par mobile.me bien sûr)


----------



## ccciolll (14 Mars 2011)

Eh bien je viens de le télécharger (IsyncCal) et je m'aperçois qu'il est payant (30$) après une démo de 15 jours.
Je ne l'ai donc pas testé et ne le testerai à priori pas puisque je cherchais une solution gratuite étant donné la futilité de ce que je souhaite en faire.

EDIT : Par curiosité je suis allé voir GoogleCalendars mais d'après les sujets que je trouve là-dessus il ne se synchronise qu'à partir de léopard. Pas de bol, je suis en Tiger.


----------



## homedcaverne (18 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je n'arrive pas a voir les calendrier publier a partir d'un mac en passant par un serveur (mac).

Tous les postes et le serveur son sous snow leopard.

J'arrive à publier un calendrier sans souci, par contre il m'est impossible de m'abonner  à celui-ci avec l'adresse qu'il m'est donné. Soit le calendrier n'est pas trouvé soit un message d'erreur (erreur -1) s'affiche. Est ce que quelqu'un peut me dire la demarche correcte a suivre pour partager un calendrier ou bien me donner un lien vers un tuto qui explique comme faire un simple partage de calendrier pour qu'il soit visible et modifiable sur plusieurs postes client.


merci d'avance.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h14 ----------




homedcaverne a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'arrive pas a voir les calendrier publier a partir d'un mac en passant par un serveur (mac).
> 
> ...


problème résolu


----------



## homedcaverne (21 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai savoir comment je pourrai partager un calendrier de ical situé sur un mac mini server avec des pc qui sont sur le même réseaux. Il faut que les pc et le serveur soit synchroniser pour que les modifications apporté soit visible sur tous les postes.

Dans l'attente d'une réponse.

Merci d'avance.


----------

